#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-04-12
<h00k> HI
<h00k> New computer, AWESOME.
<spikeb> HI
<h00k> yo
<mikeputnam> h00k: jealous
<mikeputnam> i walked my neighbor through dropping $1000 on a new desktop yesterday
 * mikeputnam got none 
<mikeputnam> QQ
<h00k> mikeputnam: nice, and whaaat :(
<h00k> I should post my specs on my blogz
<douglasawh> elisa87: I never got an explanation of what you meant from "ppl at wisc". Do you mean people that go to UW? Do you mean people from the state of Wisconsin? I'm asking based on what you said on the 5th and 6th.
<douglasawh> the question may have been answered, it's just not in my logs
<douglasawh> anyway, madlug needs a May presenter. Anyone willing?
<mikeputnam> maybe NEWLUG/MADLUG/MLUG should figure out a road-trip
<mikeputnam> shaggins: welcome
<shaggins> hey
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-04-15
<h00k> oi.
<h00k> I invite everyone to check out the mailing list post regarding Mr. Jones (lostson) and how they can help
<mikeputnam> h00k: yipes! who lost house!? not lostson was it>?
<mikeputnam> oh wow
<h00k> mikeputnam: yes
<h00k> :/
<h00k> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-wi/2011-April/000279.html
<mikeputnam> major bunnage
<mikeputnam> er
<mikeputnam> bummage
<h00k> totaly.
<h00k> *totally
<h00k> I'm glad he and his family are okay
<mikeputnam> i'm in Appleton. is there anything i can do?
<mikeputnam> like help out in person
<h00k> I haven't been able to talk to him much, I don't know - I imagine there might be
<h00k> I asked if I could send out an email if people want to donate anything for him/his family, I don't have a list or anything
<h00k> but I have an address of where to send things
<h00k> It's just been limited DM's on twitter
<h00k> I thought about sending a few toys or something for his daughter
<h00k> Pretty sure I'm going to
<h00k> Some people at work here are going to make a list
<h00k> Cool.
<h00k> I asked him to give me a call and leave me a voicemail of what he needs
<h00k> mikeputnam: when I find out, I'll let you know
<h00k> mikeputnam: unless you get a hold of him sooner, let me know ;)
<mikeputnam> cool
<mikeputnam> i've got three kids to wrangle tomorrow so i may or may not be able to be very helpful depending on what needs to be done
<h00k> Yeah, I'm driving to Point tomorrow & flying to Oklahoma Sunday through Thursday for work
<h00k> I have a box of stuff from a guy from work already
<h00k> Shipped the box
<h00k> http://i.imgur.com/LECJy.jpg
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-04-16
<spikeb> oh good :)
<Guest1192> At the MadLUG/Ubuntu Hour meeting!
<spikeb> cool
<twopoint718> spikeb: Any questions for the group?
<spikeb> not off the top of my head
<twopoint718> douglasawh: hey there
<douglasawh> twopoint718: sup
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-04-17
<nickmoeck> Oh my ____, I hate Windows
